# Indian River Lagoon...Oyster Mat Deployment



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

A few of you may recall a post of mine about 2 months ago concerning the Marine Discovery Center at New Smyrna Beach and the construction of "oyster mats". Essentially, here's what happens and has already happened. We have thus far constructed about 760 mats. This morning (about 6AM, sorry to say) we met and started the deployment of the mats at "Chicken Island" at the North end of the lagoon. There were probably about 17 or so of us placing the mats. 6 AM was the starting time, as we had to base it on low tide. This was the first site chosen for deployment, and there will be several others around the island in the future. In total, we are probably a little less than 10% finished with the total project. To go into a little more detail, the mats are a little over 1 ft. square, and each one contains 36 empty oyster half shells, drilled with a hole, and zip-tied to the mats. The mats are constructed from inert plastic that is normally used in large rolls for commercial "fish farming" to contain the fish to a specific area, and, cut into the squares, they are ideal for the MDC's purposes. This particular area at the North end of the lagoon has a lot of storm water runoff and other fotrms of pollution, which is why the restoration of the oyster beds are crucial. Oysters are filter feeders, and one average size oyster can filter about two gallons of water per hour. Oysters are broadcast spawners, meaning they release eggs and sperm into the water column. A fertilized egg develops into a planktonic (free-swimming) larva in about 6 hours. A fully shelled larva is formed within 12 to 24 hours. The larva remains planktonic for about three weeks. Towards the end of this period it develops a foot and settles to the bottom of the water column where it seeks a hard substrate. When a suitable surface (ideally adult oyster shell) is located, the larva cements itself and "grows" to the adult form. Hence, the reason for the deployment of the shell mats. The oyster provides several other important functions:

1. It provides a structure for other organisms, such as barnacles, sea anemones.
2. Provides refuge from predators for other organisms, such as soft shell blue crabs.
3.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Good work. Mmmmm, oysters.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

*Continued!*

3. Provides a "hiding place" for smaller fish.
4. Attracts bigger fish...the kind we like to catch and eat!
5. Prevents the erosion of the shoreline.
6. Improves water clarity.

So you see, this is how it benefits US...fishermen...and benefits the ecosystem as well!

It took us only about 2 1/2 hours to deploy the mats, and they were all zip-tied together with small concrete "donuts" for anchors at the corners that are normally used to go around lawn sprinkler heads for protection. To see what can be done in such a short time, take a look at the pics:





































I guess, with all this "gobbledygook", what I am saying is, that this is a very worthwhile endeavor, and those of you local to this area who have a few hours a month to devote to this will find it very rewarding. For oyster mat construction, we meet every 2nd and 4th Saturday of the month. It normally runs from 9 AM to Noon at the MDS. The only thing it requires is sitting at a picnic table and putting the mats together. If you have to come late or leave early, no problem! If you can make it only one weekend a month, no problem! We have about 7000 or so more mats left to construct, so it's going to take a lot of busy hands to do this. The sooner we get it done, the better the habitat for our game fish. If you want to bring a rod and reel (or two) do so. There's plenty of time for fishing when we're done. PM or email me if interested and I'll provide directions, email for contact, etc. Thanks guys! Larry


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

emanuel said:


> Good work. Mmmmm, oysters.


LOL...yeah...but with all the polution in this particular area, I don't think you'd want to eat these. A little farther South and you will be OK.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

emanuel said:


> Good work. Mmmmm, oysters.


Yeah man.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

SR--Thanks for posting that. Much good information there.


----------



## Fishmaster (May 8, 2009)

Great work SR! Since I am new to florida I am not shure of the area your talking about. How would I get there if coming from Jaxs area? I am very intrested in geting involed in a project like this.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

New Smyrna Beach area...next to Daytona...about 90 miles from Jax. For you, it would be best to come straight down I-95 and get off at the New Smyrna Beach exit. Here is the website for the MDC:

www.marinediscoverycenter.org

We'd be glad to have you. I'll get a phone # for you later and PM it to you. Larry


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

There any plans for other areas, or are yall just gonna do the IRL? I understand the proximity to NSB makes it the ideal location, but didnt know if ML was planning on being targeted as well. Cool effort Larry.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

jhmorgan said:


> There any plans for other areas, or are yall just gonna do the IRL? I understand the proximity to NSB makes it the ideal location, but didnt know if ML was planning on being targeted as well. Cool effort Larry.


I'll see what I can find out. I know there was one in Canaveral and one in Tampa Bay. I was down there today and I'll be back down there tomorrow and try to get some more info for you and for Fishmaster. We also have a Mangrove Restoration project ongoing now as well. Planting Red Mangrove along the shoreline. The Coordinator for the "reef ball" project out of Rhode Island is with us today and tomorrow. If this wasn't too much like work, it'd be almost as fun as fishing, LOL! Lots of dedicated folks and the comraderie is great. We went back out today and in the area we placed the mats, there were already small baitfish, hermit crabs, etc., circulating through and among the shells, so that was very encouraging. Egrets, etc., were stalking the area. Fiddler crabs all over the place between the shell mats and the mangroves. I'm excited about it! Stay tuned.


----------

